#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-12-31
<UbuPhillup> hallo kaskos
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-01-03
<bugs_bugger> Guten Abend
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-01-02
<phillip> rath: habe dein git patch gesehen, bei so was kleinem brauche ich nichts zu antworten oder?
<rath> phillip: Nope, keine Antwort heisst OK. Danke fürs anschauen!
<phillip> alles klar :)
<rath> phillip: Weil die Änderung recht trivial ist. Bei mehr Übersetzungen, die vorallem auch schwieriger sind, warte ich bis jemand OK oder NOK sagt.
<phillip> ok
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2019-01-03
<dkessel> @toddy: Das Topic ist nicht aktuell. Es ist doch ein Treffen hier geplant ;)
<toddy> dkessel: ah ja stimmt.
* toddy changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: 6.1.2019 um 20 Uhr | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<toddy> dkessel: danke fürs Aufpassen :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2019-01-06
<appendx> Hallo Miteinander...
<appendx> ...und ein Gutes Neues!
<tapwag> Guten Abend und danke toddy für die Einladung.
<toddy> huhu tapwag :)
<dkessel> Guten Abend :)
<toddy> Hallo Leute und herzlich Willkommen beim Treffen der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer. Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Chattreffen. :)
<toddy> Guten Abend, dkessel :)
<appendx> Hi.
<toddy> hi appendx
<appendx> Bin neu hier.
<toddy> Zum Ablauf heute: Wir haben keine richtige Agenda. Wollen wir Punkte sammeln oder gleich mit einer Q&A Session anfangen, wo jeder was loswerden und fragen kann?
<toddy> Hallo appendx
<toddy> hallo phillip__
<phillip__> hi
<tapwag> Es ist mein erstes Treffen hier im Chat bei Ubuntu. Ich habe an sich nichts bestimmtes.
<toddy> hallo hans_georg_schul
<toddy> Vielleicht machen wir als erstes eine kleine Vorstellungsrunde, damit den Leuten klar ist, wer hier teilnimmt. Ich kann auch anfangen.
<appendx> Sehr gut.
<toddy> Mein Name ist Torsten (oder toddy) und arbeite schon ein paar Jahre im Übersetzungsbereich bei Ubuntu mit. Bin als Übersetzer und Reviewer tätig.
<toddy> hallo christoph
<hans_georg_schul> hallo ich bin hans-georg aus deutsch-evern (nähe Lüneburg), arbeite seit einem 1/2 Jahr als Administrator und bin in der Ubuntu Welt bisher nur als User unterwegs und suche nach Beteiligungsmöglichkeiten bei Ubuntu
<dkessel> Mein Name ist Daniel und ich bin auch schon ein paar Jahre lang aktiv. Ich habe relativ viel zur deutschen Übersetzung der Xubuntu-Docs beigetragen. Zwischendurch aber auch immer Mal kleinere andere Sachen.
<phillip__> hey bin Phillip. Habe leider gerade weniger Zeit mitzuhelfen, aber sonst bin ich auch Übersetzer und Reviewer schon bisschen länger.
<tapwag> Ich bin Maik aus Wernigerode im Forum als "Mankind75" unterwegs. Ich beantworte dort größtenteils Fragen zu "wine" nutze aber openSUSE wo ich auch Übersetzungen hinzusteuere. Mehr Infos unter www.linuxandlanguages.com
<appendx> Mein Name ist Andreas, arbeite südlich von München (und bin gerade total eingeschneit). Ich übersetze nur selten, meistens an Sachen, die ich täglich nutze und wo mich unvollständige oder falsche Übersetzungen nerven: Zim Wiki, anoise, pfw und so Zeug. Grösste Einstiegshürde für mich ist die Einarbeitungszeit in ein Projekt (sprich, die Vorerarbeitung der Terminologie).
<hans_georg_schul> bei meinem Namen fehlt am Ende ein "z" :-D
<christoph> Mein Name ist Christoph aus Kirchgellersen (nahe Lüneburg) und wirke Sonntags am Tatort Ubuntu mit.
<dkessel> Einen Agenda-Vorschlag gab es glaube ich ja schon auf der Mailingliste. Der kam glaub ich von dir, toddy? Ich hab ansonsten noch den hier: ich lese den Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, dort gibt es immer einen Abschnitt mit Übersetzungstatistiken. Dort würde ich gerne die deutsche Übersetzung mal auf dem zweiten Platz sehen :) Weiß jemand woher diese Statistik kommt? Siehe z.B. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue559
<tapwag> Das Format "Tatort Ubuntu" halte ich für sehr gelungen.
<toddy> dkessel: morgen sind wir zweiter!
<dkessel> Hehe
<toddy> dkessel: hier kommt die Statistik her: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu dort auf "view all language" gehen und dann sortieren
<tapwag> Wusste garnicht, dass es einen Weekly-Newsletter gibt. Habe mich aber mal eingetragen.
<toddy> dkessel: welcher Vorschlag war denn das von mir?
<tapwag> Ich glaube ich habe dazu etwas geschrieben. Ich suche es mal raus.
<toddy> Ah, das Thema Upstream?
<phillip__> wollte schon mal sagen das es mich sehr freut das so viele Leute heute hier sind! Sehr cool.
<tapwag> Vielleicht könnten wir auch eine Art "Wunschliste" oder "Priority-Liste" einrichten und Wünsche durch das ubuntuusers.de-Forum aufnehmen.
<tapwag> Ja, Upstream wurde auch besprochen.
<tapwag> Und toddy Du hast natürlich Recht, dass Ubuntu auch Upstream für manche Projekte ist.
<toddy> ah, ja stimmt. Wunschliste / Priority-Liste
<toddy> Wunschliste: Wollen wir dazu einen Thread bei ubuntuusers.de einrichten, wo Leute Wünsche äußern können, was übersetzt werden soll?
<tapwag> Ich persönlich weiß bei meinen Übersetzungen beispielsweise nicht, was sich die Linuxnutzer allgemein wünschen. So kommt es, dass ich mal hier und da etwas mache. Mal KDE, mal Ubuntu, mal openSUSE
<tapwag> toddy, Kann mir einen "angepinnten" Thread gut vorstellen. Dann vielleicht noch die Moderatoren darauf hinweisen, wenn Übersetzungsanfragen kommen, dass sie doch bitte in den Thread posten mögen. Bzw. der Moderator trennt den Beitrag ab und heftet ihn an die Wunschliste an.
<toddy> tapwag: wenn wir da aber auf ubuntuusers.de fragen, bekommen wir höchstwahrscheinlich nicht so viel Antworten in Richtung openSUSE
<tapwag> toddy, Ich dachte mehr an Anwendungen. Ich übersetze beispielsweise auch gerne KDE-Anwendungen.
<toddy> oh, okay
<toddy> Das mit den Thread ließe sich einrichten. Das kann ich übernehmen. Wollen wir das so machen oder gibt es da gegenstimmen oder eine Idee, wie das noch besser funktionieren kann?
<tapwag> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen im Forum "Lokalisierung" anzupinnen, wo die entsprechenden Wikiseiten zum Einstieg in die Übersetzung sind.
<tapwag> Also in die Richtung "Anlaufstellen" etc.
<appendx> Ich find das gut - eine Prioliste ist hilfreich.
<toddy> also hier: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/lokalisierung/ Für die, die das Forum nicht kennen. :)
<phillip__> klingt gut
<hans_georg_schul> Danke ;-)
<toddy> Ich mache da mal einen Thread auf, außer Du willst da einen schreiben, tapwag
<tapwag> toddy, Please go ahead…
<toddy> ok, mache ich die Tage -> auf todo-Liste aufschreib …
<appendx> Mich würde mal interessieren: für welche Ubuntu-Version macht es denn derzeit Sinn zu übersetzen - nur noch disco, oder muss noch cosmic noch vervollständigt werden? Wenn man für cosmic etwas übersetzt, geht das automatisch zu disco?
<toddy> Also momentan für cosmic macht es Sinn. Disco ist noch nicht eröffnet.
<tapwag> appendx, So wie ich das verstanden habe, agiert launchpad.net auch als eine Art "Übersetzungsspeicher" wenn die Zeichenketten gleich sind werden sie meines Wissens in die kommende Distribution übernommen.
<toddy> tapwag: jo, ist so.
<appendx> Ah, stimmt, disco linkt noch auf cosmic. Alles klar, danke!
<toddy> also wenn man momentan etwas für cosmic übersetzt, werden diese sowohl in bionic als auch in disco übernommen, wenn es die Strings dort auch gibt.
<tapwag> Ich konnte einen Releaseplan für "Disco" aufindig machen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<toddy> Ja, da steht leider aber nicht drin, wann wir mit der Übersetzung von cosmic auf disco übergehen, doer?
<toddy> *oder?
<toddy> Am April 11th ist auf jeden Fall die Deadline. Alles was bis dahin nicht übersetzt ist, kommt nicht mehr in das finale Build, sondern dann erst als Update.
<appendx> Hmm, ist das nicht die LanguagePackTranslationDeadline am 24./25. April?
<tapwag> toddy, Ich denke mal so Sachen wie "Installationsroutine" etc. müssten auf jeden Fall eine hohe Priorität haben um es - ich sage es mal auf Englisch - The best possible experience zu bieten. Ich hasse es wenn Installer nicht vollständig lokalisiert sind.
<appendx> "This deadline marks the date where translations for Ubuntu are due. Translations done up until this date will be included in the final release's language packs. "
<toddy> jo, appendx … danach kommen die nicht mehr ins Final-Release. Vorher wird aber schon mal umgestellt, dass die Übersetzung für Disco geöffnet wird.
<phillip__> tapwag: ja das ist ja in Launchpad manchmal auch schon vorsortiert, das wichtigste als erstes
<tapwag> Dann würde ich gerne wissen, wie das kommuniziert wenn die Übersetzung für eine Releaseversion freigegeben wird.
<toddy> tapwag: ich habe es beim letzten Mal nicht mitbekommen, sondern einfach nur gesehen, dass es geht.
<phillip__> tapwag: passiert halt einfach nach dem Zeitplan. Auf der ubuntu translators Mailing-Liste wird manchmal darauf oder auch auf Besonderheiten hingewiesen
<phillip__> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<toddy> phillip__: danke. auf der bin ich gar nicht. da sollte ich mich mal draufsetzen.
<tapwag> phillip__, Ebenfalls ein danke von mir. Habe ich eben auch abonniert.
<phillip__> z.B.: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2018-July/007504.html oder auch https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2018-July/007503.html
<tapwag> ubuntu-translators list run by david.planella at ubuntu.com - den kennen wir doch von der ubucon 2015 oder?
<toddy> jo, da war David – aber ich glaube nicht, dass der die Liste noch pflegt *hust*
<toddy> aber vielleicht macht er auch noch etwas für Ubuntu
<tapwag> Der Traffic scheint aber ziemlich überschaubar zu sein. Finde ich gut
<tapwag> Dann sollten wir vielleicht auch im Forum auf diese Liste in einem angepinnten Einsteigerthread aufmerksam machen.
<hans_georg_schul> welcher Traffic?
<phillip__> tapwag: ist manchmal mehr, aber ja ist voll okay. Dort kann man aber auch fragen stellen die alle Übersetzer-Teams betreffen Er hier https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj antwortet dann meistens
<hans_georg_schul> von der Mailingliste?
<tapwag> hans_georg_schul, Ja von der Mailingliste
<toddy> tapwag: vielleicht schreiben wir die Liste noch auf unserer Einstiegsseite im Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators
<tapwag> toddy, Klingt gut
<toddy> Hat noch jemand ein Thema?
<tapwag> Ja ich hätte noch folgende Frage: Auf der Wikiseite werden "server-guide" und "packaging-guide" unter weiteren Aufgaben gelistet. Ist das noch aktuell?
<toddy> Ich glaube schon. Weiß da jemand was drüber?
<phillip__> https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide
<tapwag> Wäre ja auch ganz interessant, den deutschen Nutzern Informationen zum Paketbau in ihrer Sprache zu geben.
<toddy> tapwag: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ <- die englische Version. wo ist aber die deutsche davon?
<toddy> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/de/html/
<toddy> da ist sie ja
<phillip__> https://help.ubuntu.com/ dort ist die Doku veröffentlicht
<toddy> war gar nicht auf der Stratseite, wo man es auswählen konnte, also unter http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<tapwag> Im Guide sind noch 146 Strings, die noch nicht übersetzt sind. Würde mich aber bereit erklären, dies zu übernehmen.
<toddy> tapwag: supi :)
<tapwag> Und dann knallen wir den vollständigen Guide ins Ubuntuusers-Forum "Paketbau"
<toddy> stimmt. da wäre ein Verweis ganz sinnvoll.
<tapwag> Ich würde dann täglich so um die 10 Strings übersetzen, so dass es in etwa 14 Tagen fertig ist. ToDo ist angelegt.
<toddy> Ich setze mal für Anfang Februar auch einen Termin auf, dass wir uns hier wieder treffen. Wir können das ja einmal im Monat machen oder eventuell schon vorher, wenn es was gibt, auf der Wikiseite eine Agenda machen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators
<tapwag> Kann man ggf. auch Lokalize statt die Weboberfläche zum Übersetzen nehmen? Wie man .po-Dateien auscheckt habe ich gefunden aber wie pflegt man die ein?
<toddy> Die .po-Dateien kann man auch wieder nach der Bearbeitung hochladen, tapwag
* toddy changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: 3.2.2019 um 20 Uhr | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<hans_georg_schul> In welchen Kalender schreibst Du den Termin (privater Kalender)? bzw. kann man den abonnieren?
<tapwag> Ich probier das mal aus. Notfalls schicke ich die vollständige .po-Datei oder einen patch an die Mailingliste. So mache ich es bei KDE bislang.
<toddy> hans_georg_schul: siehe Topic, da steht es jetzt :)
<hans_georg_schul> Danke !
<toddy> für internationale Termine gibt es außerdem einen Ubuntu-Kalender: http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/
<toddy> na, dann sind ja heute schon ein paar Fragen zusammen gekommen und war ganz nett der Austausch :)
<tapwag> Hat mich auch gefreut.
<phillip__> tapwag: siehst du neben dem Download button ein upload button?
<tapwag> phillip__, Nein leider nicht. Ich bin auf folgender Seite: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/de/+export
<toddy> tapwag: Du solltest den Upload Button hier haben: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-packaging-guide/de
<toddy> neben den Download Translations
<tapwag> Leider nicht. Dort habe ich nur "Translation Details".
<phillip__> sieht dann so aus: https://screenshots.firefox.com/RhTsmDQueVTNTOrM/translations.launchpad.net
<tapwag> Das Projekt läuft wohl auch mit "Restricted Permissions" wie ich gesehen habe.
<phillip__> tapwag: ja kann auch sein, dann ist der da nur mit den nötigen Rechten.
<tapwag> Wollen wir so verfahren, dass ich die .po-Datei an unsere Mailingliste schicke?
<toddy> das wäre eine Möglichkeit, ja.
<phillip__> vielleicht die ganze .po-Datei in Anhang und ein Diff in die Mail?
<toddy> wäre auch nicht schlecht, um die Veränderungen besser sehen zu können.
<tapwag> Das kann ich einrichten. Machen wir so
<phillip__> top
<phillip__> vielen Dank. Dann wüsche ich euch jetzt eine schöne Woche und verabschiede mich.
<toddy> ciao, phillip__
<tapwag> Alles gute phillip__
<appendx> Danke für die Einladung, war interessant!
<toddy> so. dann auch hier ciao! bis denne
